# Some Hooks For You Guys



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Nice Bird Mack ! ! :yikes: Congradulations. FRANK


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice Bird..

Scored throught NWTF that bird would score 76.5

That's 6th place in Michigan. That's with a Shotgun? Right

Nice.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

bigrackmack said:


> Just got back from the Taxidermy shop.....On a official scale (not a fish scale,like I usally weigh them:lol
> 27#'s
> 11" beard
> 1 3/8" spurs
> Taxidermist said that was the biggest bird he had in awhile.....Glad I made the decision to get it mounted.....really don't have the funds....but they are working with me on that part.....Thanks for the compliments guys......Mack


 Congrats man that is awesome a stud for sure at 27lbs.LIke I said most birds I have killed or called to the gun with them type of spurs are small body wise, but one weighed 26 and change on a certified scale. 

That is a big Michigan bird for sure bodywise, congrats to you.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice hooks, best indicator of a mature bird and those look great. I personally like the beards more for mounting but I keep the longest hook of each tom I bag and add it to my huntin hat.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

harrisonhunter said:


> Nice Bird..
> 
> Scored throught NWTF that bird would score 76.5
> 
> ...


Yep a shot gun......Bennelli SBE,Brimley Super Extra Full and #5 Winchester Supremes......a deadly combo as you can see:lol:.......Mack


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Nice hooks!


----------

